# Gaff bloodline



## rcbkennel1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Im trying to find as much history and information on the Gaff bloodline. please help.


----------



## bigironmike (Jun 28, 2009)

GAFF KENNELS AKC/UKC Only the best dogs

Click above link...............


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Good looking staffs, I don't know anything about them though.


----------

